# Cpt 31588 & 31640 - I wanted to get some clarification



## braja002@yahoo.com (Dec 19, 2012)

I wanted to get some clarification on these two procedures codes.

1. These procedures were done on 10-9-12 -and CPT 31588 was billed (Which has a 90 day global period)
Laryngoplasty with anterior and posterior costochondral grafting 
Cervical tracheoplasty with costochondral grafting 
Harvest of rib graft 
Microlaryngoscopy 
Bronchoscopy 
Exam of ears under anesthesia 
The doctor had mentioned in the notes to return to the OR for repeat MLB and open stent removal in 3 weeks

2. The patient comes back on 11/27-12 and has the following procedure
Microlaryngoscopy with excision of granulation
Bronchoscopy with dilation

CPT 31640 was billed and it got denied because it falls under 90 day global period 

Can i code 31640-78 for the above procedures? 

Prompt answer is appreciated


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Dec 20, 2012)

That should be fine coding it with the -78 modifier.


----------

